# HID done right



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

Hate to do this guys but I have a question regarding a HID conversion. If I were to do the conversion Id want to do it right, I cant count the times Ive passed someone who has HID lights into regular halogen buckets which creates hazardous and annoying glare I dont want to be like them. So my question, are the light buckets for the 05-06 altima different for HID then halogen? Ive seen them both but not side to side and they looked right about the same, are they the same? or is there a difference?


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

There is a difference...

john


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

thats what I thought but Im not going to do it half arsed and cause an accident so I just wanted to be sure


----------

